# Green River and Tushar Dam



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I thought this was already all approved. I also looked at the section below Swasey's on the way out from my last trip, and it is uuuugggly. Gonna be one hot, slow row to the state park.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Just got this from Herm Hoops, his thanks sent out to those on the distribution list and putting the project into perspective. I'd like to echo the thanks to those involved and hope to have the chance to run from Flaming Gorge to Hite someday.



> I want to thank the cooperators in the Tusher Diversion Rehabilitation for their vision and work that assured an appropriate boat passage in the project. I know that at times it was not easy, and I am certain that the delays were frustrating to some. But working together and including the boat passage you have provided a wonderful resource for the future.
> 
> Although on a “fast track” for replacement, the particulars involved worked to include the boat passage for the diversion - even though it meant a delay in doing the work. Working together you developed and considered the effects of several alternatives, finally selecting the best one for all involved. The Record of Decision has been made and now the users will have the diversion, a new section of river is safely open to river runners, and the city of Green River has the opportunity for a long-range plan for recreational river activities. It is an exemplary project that shows the excellent results of a very diverse group of users including federal, state, local government agencies, river outfitters and private river runners, conservation organizations, business and agriculture and private citizens working together.
> 
> ...


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If Green River, Utah municipal government gets their act together this could be huge for them. Its not that a lot of people will do the entire float but the desire of taking out or launch in Green River has signifcant appeal. 

Also grateful for the work of the agencies and individuals. Recognized some the names and addresses on the email from the NRCS. This should be a welcome reminder that we can make a difference as stakeholders. Its long past time we had a passage and didn't have to worry about running a dam with rebar sticking out, which is the only reason I haven't continued on to GR, Mineral Bottom or all the way through Cataract in the past.

Phillip


----------

